# Garage Door Repair or Plans?



## numbskull (Nov 25, 2021)

Wasn't sure where to put this, so putting it in general. I need some advice on how to fix my garage door. Yesterday, the big spring above the door broke. I can still get the door open if I lift while my wife pushes the button, but that door is dang heavy. Is that something I can fix myself, just replace the spring? If so, where do I get it, and how do I make sure I get the right one. Do any of the Home Improvement stores have a door repair in Markham service? Do I have to replace the whole lift mechanism?

Sorry if these are stupid questions, but haven't been able to get much info on my own. Stopped at the local home store, but the Garage guy had the day off.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

you might have better luck with general woodworking projects by looking at our sister sites:
www.woodworkingtalk.com
www.diychatroom.com


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

One thing I can tell you for sure. you always replace BOTH springs. Do not assume the other spring can match the strength of a new spring.

Joe


----------



## rwhpi1 (Feb 9, 2009)

numbskull said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this, so putting it in general. I need some advice on how to fix my garage door. Yesterday, the big spring above the door broke. I can still get the door open if I lift while my wife pushes the button, but that door is dang heavy. Is that something I can fix myself, just replace the spring? If so, where do I get it, and how do I make sure I get the right one. Do any of the Home Improvement stores have a door repair in Markham service? Do I have to replace the whole lift mechanism?
> 
> Sorry if these are stupid questions, but haven't been able to get much info on my own. Stopped at the local home store, but the Garage guy had the day off.


Not a stupid question, at all. Do yourself a favor and save time, frustration and possible personal injury. Call in a professional! Those springs are tensioned evenly and have a tremendous torque when snapped. That's why they have safety cables strung inside. A neighbor of mine made the mistake with installing springs without the cables, over-tensioned one side and the spring let loose. It went through the drywall and siding and ended up in the road. I had BOTH springs replaced last year by a garage door service and watched the tech use special tools for the spring tensioning and other needed adjustments. That's one DIY job I wouldn't attempt myself.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree with rwhpi1, this is a job for a pro with the right tools and experience. Too dangerous to suit me.


----------

